# THE AMERICA COMPETES ACT OF 2022 / RULES COMMITTEE PRINT 117–31 / H.R. 4521,



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 28, 2022)

You knew this shit was coming, I knew this shit was coming, it was only a matter of time before some smeghead decided that having financial freedom was a bad thing for the plebeians to have.





Here's the full PDF.


			https://rules.house.gov/sites/democrats.rules.house.gov/files/BILLS-117HR4521RH-RCP117-31.pdf
		


Contact your senator & house representative to have this shit blocked & struck down please. This is not a drill, kill this bill, kill this bill, kill this bill.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol crypto bros on suicide watch.  Cope and seethe


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Jan 28, 2022)

Gone Ham said:


> Lol crypto bros on suicide watch.  Cope and seethe


I know it's funny to shit on people who make crypto their whole identity but we shouldn't cheer on government control of people's money


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 28, 2022)

If a politician ran on making cutesy legislative acronyms illegal, so bill authors had to say what they actually wanted the legislation to do, I'd vote for him in a heartbeat. None of this shit has to do with making the nation competitive.

EDIT: 
>Table of contents includes an "Office for Science"
>Half of the subsections sound like standard foreign policy handouts
>more domestic programs for "underserved communities"
This is Build Back Better, rebranded, isn't it?


----------



## z0mb0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Yeah this is BBB rebranded. they were floating the idea of a fed coin too. oh and mao fuck off


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 28, 2022)

does this mean i can finally afford an rtx 3070


----------



## Cantercoin (Jan 28, 2022)

Deadwaste said:


> does this mean i can finally afford an rtx 3070


its gonna get stolen by the bandits in cali


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 28, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> If a politician ran on making cutesy legislative acronyms illegal, so bill authors had to say what they actually wanted the legislation to do, I'd vote for him in a heartbeat. None of this shit has to do with making the nation competitive.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 28, 2022)

"America Competes Act"
"Affordable Care Act"

So if the letters are "ACA", just assume the government isn't just lying to you, but actively trying to fuck you over harder than normal?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> "America Competes Act"
> "Affordable Care Act"
> 
> So if the letters are "ACA", just assume the government isn't just lying to you, but actively trying to fuck you over harder than normal?


Considering it's just BBB but worse & more duplicitous in its intent, I think Manchin will murder it, but I wouldn't leave it up to fate.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 28, 2022)

Cantercoin said:


> its gonna get stolen by the bandits in cali


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 29, 2022)

Wouldn't it be epic if the us government showed actual examples of low level money laundering carried out by average citizens in order to justify the passing of this bill.

 “Just take our word for it if you have access to something that benefits you, you will abuse it.”


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> I know it's funny to shit on people who make crypto their whole identity but we shouldn't cheer on government control of people's money


There will always be a subset of people on the farms who just want to see people suffer, much like SA.

2912 pages long.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 29, 2022)

How it that surprising to anyone? The only two choices were the government tax/illegalize it, and make its own gay alternative to be eaten up by big tech. Do you really think *any *country will be willing to have its economic power reduced (if crypto was ever an alternative type of currency rather than just a bubble)?


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Jan 29, 2022)

Gone Ham said:


> Lol crypto bros on suicide watch.  Cope and seethe


Time to get back in the cagie.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 29, 2022)

I would move every coin to monero right now, afaik its the only one thats actually untraceable (feel free to mention if there are any new alternatives that are as private if not more).

Overall its obvious this isn't about money laundering at all, its about getting normies/non-criminals to not use crypto since they will(would?) eventually make the vast majority of crypto, if they already are, and god forbid that ruins the banks' racket. 

You can put all kinds of stops but criminals who use crypto will keep using it, but normies will drop it if it means getting their bank account closed and the feds knocking at the door. Big crypto companies like binance will disappear or move away from crypto, most going bust in the process. The only exchanges left will be in the darkweb to avoid the law. Most of the development will be halted because nobody works for free and there will be way less investment in the industry.

If this happens expect prices to collapse, not to zero since there will still be demand, but crypto will become a shadow of its current form.


----------



## Serin Spaghetti (Feb 2, 2022)

Funds are safu?


			https://blockworks.co/sources-in-win-for-crypto-stakers-irs-says-untraded-tokens-are-tax-free/


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 2, 2022)

Serin Spaghetti said:


> Funds are safu?
> 
> 
> https://blockworks.co/sources-in-win-for-crypto-stakers-irs-says-untraded-tokens-are-tax-free/


I wasnt going to state that on my taxes anyway.


----------



## Hereitis (Feb 2, 2022)

Lol get wrecked crypto bros. Spose you could glue all the crypto wallets together to sleep under when your homeless


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 2, 2022)

Hereitis said:


> Lol get wrecked crypto bros. Spose you could glue all the crypto wallets together to sleep under when your homeless


lol you sound poor HA!


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 9, 2022)

Doesn't just attempt to control crypto.
Other nonsense in the bill that's labeled as helping bioengineering -
H.AMDT.169 - " An amendment numbered 260 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to amend Title III by broadening Pell Grant eligibility to high-quality short term skills and job training programs and to establish a secure and privacy-protected data system that contains information about postsecondary student academic and economic outcomes." Added by Democrat Andy Levin.
While this could be tangentially related to the bill, it gets worse.
H.AMDT.168 - " An amendment numbered 239 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to require the United States to seek to require the Chinese Communist Party to match emission cutting targets established by the United States." Added by republican Michelle Steel.
Both this one and the next one are related.
H.AMDT.167 - "An amendment numbered 184 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to rescind U.S. participation in the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change."
Added by Republican Scott Perry.
While personally I think these two are something the US actually needs to do, they have no business being in a bill under this title just like the democrats additions definitely don't.
Continuing on -
H.AMDT.166 - "An amendment numbered 131 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to require the Director of the NSF to commission a study to mea sure the economic impact of inflation on cost-of-living, the American workforce, American international competitiveness, and rural and underserved communities."
Added by Stephanie Bice, republican.
H.AMDT.165 - "An amendment numbered 124 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to require the Secretary of the Treasury to conduct and present to Congress and analysis of the humanitarian impact of the confiscation of the assets of Afghanistan's central bank, its impact on the political power of the People's Republic of China and other entities in the region, and any increase in illicit financial activities between the People's Republic of China and affiliated entities that may have occurred as a result."
Added by democrat Pramila Jaypal.
Yay, more bullshit to attempt to pull is into another forever war.
H.AMDT.164 - "An amendment numbered 89 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to insert H.R. 4996, the Ocean Shipping Reform Act, as passed by the House."
Added by democrat John Garamendi.
This bullshit is incredibly vague, so here's in depth - https://www.congress.gov/congressional-record/2022/02/03/house-section/article/H925-3
Basically a bunch of bullshit about climate nonsense. I'll go ahead and rope it all here when I find it.
One last bit before I get to the meat of why I'm here.
All of this BS -


Appears to be pushing for this - https://www.congress.gov/congressional-report/117th-congress/house-report/241
Which is an attempt to push SANCTIONS for any country that DAAARES interrupt the "rights" that apparently are specific to gay, bi, trans, "queer, or intersex" people. Actual government documentation trying to warp the definition of intersex into some bullshit part of the LGBT when it's a disorder. Cool.

All of that nonsense aside it's not why I'm here. This is.


			https://usark.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/2022-HR4521-excerpt.pdf
		

Don't know exactly where it is on the site, I discovered it from here.




Not only would this fuck over the reptile hobby and all businesses related to it, it would screw over basically the import/export of any animal that isn't a select few common livestock species or dogs and cats. Absolutely beautiful.

At this point I think this should be elevated to a megathread covering this nonsense, especially since the bill has cleared the house, then just has the senate and after that ol reliable dementia joe to sign off on. Just don't know what board fits best, happenings? Someone better at making threads than me should probably compile it though. I could assist with shoving the bulk of this info over, maybe.


----------



## Gone Ham (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Doesn't just attempt to control crypto.
> Other nonsense in the bill that's labeled as helping bioengineering -
> H.AMDT.169 - " An amendment numbered 260 printed in Part D of House Report 117-241 to amend Title III by broadening Pell Grant eligibility to high-quality short term skills and job training programs and to establish a secure and privacy-protected data system that contains information about postsecondary student academic and economic outcomes." Added by Democrat Andy Levin.
> While this could be tangentially related to the bill, it gets worse.
> ...


Nigga I ain't reading all that shit.  TL;DR


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 9, 2022)

YOU GUYS YOU GUYS YOU GUYS


CRYPTO REAL THIS TIME REAL VERY REAL REAL REAL REAL REAL


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 9, 2022)

Gone Ham said:


> Nigga I ain't reading all that shit.  TL;DR


1. incorporates a bunch of climate control bullshit, reps trying to reject that shit by disconnecting from the UN committee(s), trying to get china at fault for it. Don't think that's bad, just sleazy at best trying to tie it into the bill.
Dems doing the opposite, of course, probably in response, but they would have done it anyways lets be honest. Stuff like controlling the carbon output of shipping boats and other shit that'd screw our already barely recovering economy.
2. 'Social assistance' fuckery. Appears to be both dems and reps at fault for this too, somehow in lockstep.
3. Screws over the shipment of animals labeled 'exotic' within the US, which could be something as basic as a snake or as crazy as a penguin or tiger. But the bill doesn't really differentiate between any of that. Will ruin a lot of the economy and limit people's rights even more.
Oh, and don't forget, trying to control how other countries treat the EL GEE BEE TEEE people, and ropes people in who were malformed at birth because that's somehow related. Also stuff about trying to control what china does with money from Afghanistan, even though we should be done there. Just more conflict stirring.

And of course there is a lot more than this, buried within. Some claiming over 600 amendments to the original bill. 
Here's some discussion over specifically the animal amendment - https://usark.org/2022lacey/


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> 1. incorporates a bunch of climate control bullshit, reps trying to reject that shit by disconnecting from the UN committee(s), trying to get china at fault for it. Don't think that's bad, just sleazy at best trying to tie it into the bill.
> Dems doing the opposite, of course, probably in response, but they would have done it anyways lets be honest. Stuff like controlling the carbon output of shipping boats and other shit that'd screw our already barely recovering economy.
> 2. 'Social assistance' fuckery. Appears to be both dems and reps at fault for this too, somehow in lockstep.
> 3. Screws over the shipment of animals labeled 'exotic' within the US, which could be something as basic as a snake or as crazy as a penguin or tiger. But the bill doesn't really differentiate between any of that. Will ruin a lot of the economy and limit people's rights even more.
> ...


God I hope this garbage doesn't pass, please Manchin, murder the shit out of this bill.


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 9, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> God I hope this garbage doesn't pass, please Manchin, murder the shit out of this bill.


Seeing as the bill has so much conflicting content anyway, I don't see the dems or reps wanting it in its current state. Hopefully.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Stuff like controlling the carbon output of shipping boats and other shit that'd screw our already barely recovering economy.


tbh, shutting down boat trade will probably help America since they'll need to actually make shit again. Of course this wouldn't happen since megacorps will just ship to Mexico and from there hop over the border. Also I wonder when America will actually go into a conflict with a war due to crimes against LGBT, it can't be too long now.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Seeing as the bill has so much conflicting content anyway, I don't see the dems or reps wanting it in its current state. Hopefully.


Then why did it pass the Senate? Like holy shit that's a lot of garbage to just rubber stamp.


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 9, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> tbh, shutting down boat trade will probably help America since they'll need to actually make shit again. Of course this wouldn't happen since megacorps will just ship to Mexico and from there hop over the border. Also I wonder when America will actually go into a conflict with a war due to crimes against LGBT, it can't be too long now.


I doubt that it would end up only applying to intercontinental shipping. We use massive boats in our rivers alone. If anything can be screwed over, it will be.


MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Then why did it pass the Senate? Like holy shit that's a lot of garbage to just rubber stamp.


It passed the house - senate will review it next. It passed the same reason this garbage gets anywhere, because nobody actually reviews it in depth.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> It passed the house - senate will review it next. It passed the same reason this garbage gets anywhere, because nobody actually reviews it in depth.


Oh right, I misread you. That's still fucking terrible that the House rubber stamped it, do none of the House Reps care about their jobs?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Apparently the crypto part of the bill didn't pass


			https://cointelegraph.com/news/america-competes-act-passes-house-without-disastrous-provision-on-crypto
		



			https://archive.md/wip/fk5kf


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Apparently the crypto part of the bill didn't pass
> 
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/america-competes-act-passes-house-without-disastrous-provision-on-crypto
> ...


Let me guess though, most of this garbage still persists and probably wasn't even mentioned?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Let me guess though, most of this garbage still persists and probably wasn't even mentioned?


You know it


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Feb 9, 2022)

Does this mean electricity prices will go down?


----------



## byuu (Feb 9, 2022)

But I was told crypto is all decentralized and cannot ever be controlled by the government?


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Feb 11, 2022)

byuu said:


> But I was told crypto is all decentralized and cannot ever be controlled by the government?


You can still get drugs, but it’s a lot nicer when you don’t have to worry about the police setting your house on fire with you in it.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Feb 11, 2022)

If you have to root for the government to fuck Crypto, then maybe Crypto isn't the problem...


----------



## byuu (Feb 11, 2022)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> You can still get drugs, but it’s a lot nicer when you don’t have to worry about the police setting your house on fire with you in it.


I don't see anyone pushing cocaine as the new currency everyone should use though.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2022)

Serin Spaghetti said:


> Funds are safu?
> 
> 
> https://blockworks.co/sources-in-win-for-crypto-stakers-irs-says-untraded-tokens-are-tax-free/


Where things are going to get fun is with selling crypto on an exchange.  That’s not even due to the America Competes Act; it was snuck in earlier.

Back in November, the Infrastructure Investments and Jobs act was signed into law.  Previously, the IRS was winning cases and getting court orders to make crypto exchanges fork over their customer information; now, by law they have to report all that shit to the IRS themselves.  Basically, they’ll have to report the same sort of information that stock brokerage firms already do, and you can bet they’ll have to KYC to do the reporting.

The rules don’t take effect until 2023, but after that, if you sell crypto on an exchange, they’ll have to issue IRS forms showing what you sold and what you received.  The IRS wants their fuckin crypto gains.


----------

